# How do you hold the pouch?



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello,

I ask this question because my opinion is that fork hits are due to the pouch hold! Just my opinion!

So guys, please post pics and explanations!

Perharps this forum will be the only one in the world with so many hands and fingers pics!

GreyOwl

(sorry for my weak English)

pic1 not so bad for me

pic2 sometimes bad for me

pic3 bad for me


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like a thumb tip against forefinger first knuckle grip. It's all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

The same for me, it's the most comfortable and accurate one, but sometimes I've got fork hits!!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

A bad release can contribute to a fork hit. Compound that with the frame twisted to one side or the other, and the odds of a fork hit increase. It seems most fork hits occur to the outside fork, which shows that the index finger is pushing harder against the frame than the thumb.

I hold the pouch between the index and middle fingers. Seems to be pretty accurate for me.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> A bad release can contribute to a fork hit. Compound that with the frame twisted to one side or the other, and the odds of a fork hit increase. *It seems most fork hits occur to the outside fork, which shows that the index finger is pushing harder against the frame than the thumb*.
> 
> *I hold the pouch between the index and middle fingers.* Seems to be pretty accurate for me.


Thanks Jim,

I agree with your explanation.

I will try to do as you do: pouch between index and middle finger! Never tought about this.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This is how I hold my pouch for both Soft shooting and Butterfly shooting. Notice one in position to shoot before the release with the thumb up for Soft shooting the forefinger pulls upward and for the Powerful Butterfly shooting the position of the tumb is facing down but the thumb also is pulled upward and I judge this to be about a 3 degree change from level shooting position when actually shooting. This is an excellent subject you have brought up.


----------



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

OK, I have discovered that with certain size balls you cant pinch down right on them but pinch ahead of the ball .3/8" steel is one of them. Yet with 1/2" ball size I pinch down right on the ball and it doesnt affect the flight. My index finger curled back is under the ball and the bottom of the thumb is on top of the ball for 1/2 size. The smallest sling I shoot is fishhunters whch only has about a 1 3/4" inside width and 1 1/8" depth.I have never hit the forks on it.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

this is my pouch hold, i shoot gangster (on the side) and my thumb is on top. if you looked down on my hand, at corner of mouth draw, my thumb would be in the same position - relative to the floor - as in the pic. the pouch is pinched between thumb and middle segment of my index finger. . . . . . . . . . . . . this pouch by the way is on my Milbro Pro Shot Alloy Joker, very soft leather and seems tailor-made to fit my index fingers middle segment.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey NoSug, Don't you mean Gangstaaahhh ,


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

cvarcher said:


> OK, I have discovered that with certain size balls you cant pinch down right on them but pinch ahead of the ball .3/8" steel is one of them. Yet with 1/2" ball size I pinch down right on the ball and it doesnt affect the flight. My index finger curled back is under the ball and the bottom of the thumb is on top of the ball for 1/2 size. The smallest sling I shoot is fishhunters whch only has about a 1 3/4" inside width and 1 1/8" depth.I have never hit the forks on it.


Hey Carv, I thin I always hold ahead of the ammo no matter the size with or without magnetic pouch.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

dgui said:


> Hey NoSug, Don't you mean Gangstaaahhh ,










yes


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

NoSugarRob said:


> this is my pouch hold, i shoot gangster (on the side) and my thumb is on top. if you looked down on my hand, at corner of mouth draw, my thumb would be in the same position - relative to the floor - as in the pic. the pouch is pinched between thumb and middle segment of my index finger. . . . . . . . . . . . . this pouch by the way is on my Milbro Pro Shot Alloy Joker, very soft leather and seems tailor-made to fit my index fingers middle segment.


Your pouch looks like one of mine, same leather, too. Is that stuff from Louis?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Frodo said:


> this is my pouch hold, i shoot gangster (on the side) and my thumb is on top. if you looked down on my hand, at corner of mouth draw, my thumb would be in the same position - relative to the floor - as in the pic. the pouch is pinched between thumb and middle segment of my index finger. . . . . . . . . . . . . this pouch by the way is on my Milbro Pro Shot Alloy Joker, very soft leather and seems tailor-made to fit my index fingers middle segment.


Your pouch looks like one of mine, same leather, too. Is that stuff from Louis?
[/quote]

pm sent


----------

